# Anyone Else Have A Snipe At This??



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Anyone else have a sneeky snipe at this one? ... 300235104476

It was poorly described, so I did, but I went in too low.

Wasn't sure what its real value was, or I'd have put a higher bid in.


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

Now there's a watch I've never heard of before.

It would be interesting to see how close it is to the Bulova movement or if there where enough changes to prevent copyright enfringment (where the Russians ever worried about that :lol:?)


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I've seen a couple of those in the past year...and they always attract a lot of attention....that one seemed to go quite cheaply but its a non-runner and while the watch does seem to be an exact copy of the 214, I wonder if the parts are truly inter-changeable.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> I wonder if the parts are truly inter-changeable.


That's the main reason why I made a conservative bid.

Would have been fun to find out though.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I think he go's on a bit in his description........


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Who. Me? said:


> Anyone else have a sneeky snipe at this one? ... 300235104476
> 
> It was poorly described, so I did, but I went in too low.
> 
> Wasn't sure what its real value was, or I'd have put a higher bid in.


I did see it........ but decided against bidding on it.

Interesting piece though. One more on the list for another time

:lol:


----------

